# GSD specialty this weekend



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I've been really really depressed about losing Sage this summer, and going to a dog show makes it worse. But... our club had their specialty this weekend, so off I went to be a spectator, and support my friends. I found my handler, and thanked her again for being so good to my Sage. We all had a lot of fun together at the shows. I miss it. I want my dog back. 

Russell's half sister went Best of Winners for a 3 point major, so that was nice! Kent and Rumor were there. Rumor is really lovely! 

A friend has a 7 month old puppy bitch that went Best Puppy in Specialty. She is absolutely adorable. Pretty, and a nice mover, not extreme. That puppy had the best time showing! I wanted to load her up in the car and take her home! My friend is looking for a co-owner for her. Believe me, if I had any money (lol) and my boyfriend wouldn't kill me, I'd have her. Her sire is Java (CH Karizma's Java Kaleef Von Loar) who is out of Liberia. Okay, enough of the puppy fever.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Must have felt weird to be there without your sweet girl.Nice that you had a better time than you expected though


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

It _was_ weird.  

As for showing, I'm not showing Russell. While he's got some good things going for him, he's also a train wreck, lol. Masculine, good bone, dark eyes and pigment, good coat, great temperament, beautiful side gait. BUT soft pasterns, and too much rear, and too big. Ugh. I love him to pieces, but I'm disappointed that he didn't turn out. 

Carly is finished, and has some grand champion points. I like entering her in Breed occasionally just for fun, but it's not the same as having a class dog to show! I would've entered her in the specialty this weekend, but she blew her coat. And by that I mean, she is rat tailed naked. I've seen malinois with more coat. I'm a little embarrassed to be seen with her, LOL.

It'll be quite some time before I can get another dog to show. Years actually. So I guess that gives me time to start a show dog fund.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

It really must have been strange to be there without Sage. Hugs. Your next show-dog will come along shortly, I'm sure. Russell - well, Russell - is just, well, Russell! I'd love to meet him! He sounds like a huge personality wrapped up in his special GSD package.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Turns out Rumor went Best in Show 3 out of the 4 days, and went Reserve Best in Show the other day. That was certainly worth Kent's drive to Oklahoma!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Diane, sorry you were sad. Sage was certainly one georgeous girl! Start that fund..take time, then search for another special girl! Deb


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I was sitting next to one of my dog show friends at the specialty. I told her that I was really missing Sage. Bad. She said to me " still?". Argh. Yes, still. Forever. It will be 4 months next week that I lost her. 

I'll start saving up. One day I'll figure out where to get my next girl.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry, the first time going out is the hardest I think. Take care,


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I can understand how the show would be sad and make you miss your Sage.You never know what can happen you just might find a dog to show.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm sorry it was so rough, and the "_Still_?" question isn't fair.

On the outside chance you end up involved with the puppy you mentioned, half of the names on that pedigree are pretty familiar.... I think Tica is her second cousin twice removed, or the dog equivalent of that. 

Hopefully upcoming events will be a little bit easier, and you'll have friendly faces that make you smile.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm glad you were able to go and have a good time, but I'm sorry that it was hard and that it will be so long before you can have another girl to show.

I agree the "still?" question is really unfair, not to mention thoughtless.

Rumor is amazing in person. I haven't met her but I've seen her and she's so fun to watch.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

WateryTart said:


> I'm glad you were able to go and have a good time, but I'm sorry that it was hard and that it will be so long before you can have another girl to show.
> 
> I agree the "still?" question is really unfair, not to mention thoughtless.
> 
> Rumor is amazing in person. I haven't met her but I've seen her and she's so fun to watch.


I was sitting ringside, watching Rumor, and a friend remarked that while she sees nothing that screams spectacular about Rumor, she also can't fault her on _anything_. And _that_ makes her pretty spectacular. Make sense? 
She was definitely having a good time!

I'm a little bummed out about not having a dog to show.


----------

